# treated wood



## armbarangel (May 29, 2006)

Would it be okay to build an outdoor hutch with treated wood, or could that hurt the rabbits?


----------



## SeanD (May 29, 2006)

Isn't most pressure treated lumber done so witharsenic? Given that your rabbits will invariably chew the wood, theywill be ingesting certain amunts of this chemical. Also, did you everget a splinter from PT lumber? It hurts a heck of a lot more thanuntreated wood. This is due to the chemicals, I would guess. Itcertainly isn't worth the risk building a cage out this material.

I am assuming your are referring to PT lumber - if not, my comments may not be valid.



Sean


----------



## armbarangel (May 29, 2006)

I don't know enough about lumber to tell if it'sthe same thing. I was referring to the kind they sell to makedecks out of because it resists water better.


----------



## SeanD (May 29, 2006)

If its the green coloured stuff, its PT andreally should be AVOIDED - nasty chemicals in it for sure. I never useit around the house because its a real pain to work with -literally. There is a lot to be said for natural wood. Ifyour cage will be off the ground with good ventilation around it, itshould last a long time untreated. The wood can get wet, then drynaturally. This will slow down any rotting.

With regards to PT lumber, try this - do a google search on pressure treated lumber and see what hits you get!!

I hope thishelps?

Sean


----------



## armbarangel (May 29, 2006)

Yes, thank-you both.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 29, 2006)

I just finished building our deck withcomposite wood. It is about 3 times more expensive thanregular wood. You haveto use screws because it is too hard fornails. Water will sit on top of the deck until itdries off or runs off the deck.

It is made frompoly vinyl chlorine plastic, PVC and Woodflour to produce a durable and elegant looking decking thatresists fading, staining, warping, rotting, swelling andcracking. It included a 20-year NON-pro ratedwarranty of care free maintenance and no painting.

Here isPebbles checking out thedeck...













Rainbows!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (May 29, 2006)

Pressure treated wood that is green has arsenicin it!!! When I built my hutches, I used regular wood ontheir cage part and pressure treated just for the legs. Myrabbits have a special enclosure they run in so I am never worriedabout them eating the legs, they can't!

Sharon


----------

